# New today - custom bench planes from Lee Valley



## Splinter12 (Aug 10, 2012)

What do you think,

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/customplane.aspx?c=


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks nice. It would be better if they allowed you to select from a few different wood choices for the tote/knob though.


----------



## BLarge (Aug 29, 2011)

I'd still go Lie Nielsen. I go the store frequently, I literally get shivers when I walk in the showroom….

It's sick quality stuff… I thought about picking up the #8 and making a run for it one time. I didn't though.


----------



## walden (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree with BLarge. The only exception would be the #5, since the LV version now has an adjustable mouth. That would come in handy for initial flattening jobs with a cambered iron. They were a bit cheaper than LN when it first came out, but they already raised the price to match LN.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

I will stick to my current bevel up planes. I don't see the need to collect / buy the new system


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Lot of innovation in the design. All sizes have the easily adjusted mouth like the BU planes, it can be loosened to clear chips and returned quickly to same spot - best design available. Offering the different height, diameter, and angle for the tote is unique. Different angle frogs puts these in competition with BU planes in a way. Even with all of the customizing options they are still cheaper than Lie Nielson. If I didn't already have all the refurbished Stanley's I can use and LV's BU planes these would get a good hard look.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

The cost for the plane is very high. I am good with my current LV bevel up. If this was my job yeah I will consider since interlinking grain would need a very high bevel which this customization will provide.


----------



## Aussie (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm more than happy with mu LV BU planes.

On a side note: Vic seems to have been grazing in a good paddock.


----------

